# Spiegel Airman



## Lynn43506 (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyone have one?
lynn43506


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Spiegel branded bikes were sold from about the mid 30s until at least the middle 50s. Most were made by Monark. You may want to narrow your search by indicating whether you want a girls or boys bike and the type or model if you know it. You could also attach a pic of what you are looking for and, ideally, a price range or budget you are working with. V/r Shawn


----------



## Lynn43506 (Dec 15, 2014)

This is the bike

Thanx


----------



## Jess (Dec 27, 2014)

Lynn43506 said:


> Anyone have one?
> lynn43506



If you're still looking I happen to have one in great condition


----------



## Lynn43506 (Dec 27, 2014)

Got any pics?

Thanx


----------



## Lynn43506 (Jan 9, 2015)

Bump

Thanx


----------



## Lynn43506 (Apr 2, 2015)

Airman?

Thanx


----------



## Lynn43506 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jess said:


> If you're still looking I happen to have one in great condition



Do you have any pictures?


----------

